# 2005 3.5 altima aftermaket headlight problems



## tommyj024 (Dec 3, 2006)

:newbie: 

hey guys new to this thing, just brought a 2005 nissan altima 3.5 and it had a after market hid headight kit on it and the driver side light went out i replaced it and it still does not work any sggestion on a good kit i can get to fix this problem, any one in the hampton roads area of virgina that can help


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey i had the same problem; check the relay. it comes out of the headlight and there should be a rubber boot of some sort with wires comin out of it, not the ballast, the relay. look inside there and there should be a box. see if it's fried. if it is, get another one from the company you bought the kit from and install it in a place and in a fashion that water will not accumulate inside. good luck!


----------

